# Albino genes (leo)



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok so i'm ever so slightly confused about the albino strains in leo morphs.

I know there are 3 types: tremper, bell and Rainwater (please feel free to correct me if i'm wrong lol) and i'm kinda getting use to recognising the difference now, tho still finding some examples hard.

My question is what happens with breeding. If you mix the two strains would you get a normal double het albino or would you get a visual albino?

Thanks 
Jo


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

You are smack on right with your "normal double het" theory


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

cool that's what i thought, now i'm just wandering if my two strains are compatible lol one is a choc albino the other is het albino, guess i'll need to get in touch with the breeders to find out for sure


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

there is no way of telling unless your breeder can tell you or you just breed them but with any of the albino strains if bred together you will get normals with the double het yes.

Also it depends how much your gecko is actually het for when you mention it being het albino.


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> there is no way of telling unless your breeder can tell you or you just breed them but with any of the albino strains if bred together you will get normals with the double het yes.
> 
> Also it depends how much your gecko is actually het for when you mention it being het albino.


She's 100% het, dad was choc albino (not the one i have) and mum was a hypo so if i've got my basics right that would make her 100% het


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

lil_jo84 said:


> She's 100% het, dad was choc albino (not the one i have) and mum was a hypo so if i've got my basics right that would make her 100% het


Indeed, as she will have been guaranteed to inherit one of her dad's Tremper Albino genes (assuming he's a Chocolate Tremper)


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

lil_jo84 said:


> She's 100% het, dad was choc albino (not the one i have) and mum was a hypo so if i've got my basics right that would make her 100% het


yeah.the mum must of been het bell albino also otherwise the genetics wouldnt work out if she wasnt het bell also


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> yeah.the mum must of been het bell albino also otherwise the genetics wouldnt work out if she wasnt het bell also



Oh so hypos have to carry albino genes? Didn't know that, maybe she was just a pale normal then cos as far as i'm aware the mum didn't carry an albino gene


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

lil_jo84 said:


> Oh so hypos have to carry albino genes? Didn't know that, maybe she was just a pale normal then cos as far as i'm aware the mum didn't carry an albino gene


No hypos do not have to carry any albino gene to be classed as Hypos.


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

You had it right with your idea that if dad is albino then all his babies will get 1 Tremper albino gene from him. If mum was a Hypo and assuming she wasn't a het Tremper albino herself, then all your babies would be 100% het Tremper albino because of dad, like you had thought


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok i think i'm slowly getting the hang of it lol, so hypo's don't need to be albinos and my lil girl is 100% albino (of unknown strain) find the whole genetic thing a bit complicated but only just starting to get in to it, has taken 2 months already lol

In case anyone wanted to see here is my lil girl









That was her at 8 weeks so has grown alot since but don't have updated pic of decent quality lol, hope you like her

Jo


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lil_jo84 said:


> Ok so i'm ever so slightly confused about the albino strains in leo morphs.
> 
> I know there are 3 types: tremper, bell and Rainwater (please feel free to correct me if i'm wrong lol) and i'm kinda getting use to recognising the difference now, tho still finding some examples hard.
> 
> ...


Talbino X Talbino = Talbino.
Talbino X Balbino = Normal HET Talbino,Balbino.
Talbino X Ralbino = Normal HET Talbino,Ralbino.


Balbino X Talbino = Normal HET Balbino,Talbino.
Balbino X Balbino = Balbino.
Balbino X Ralbino = Normal HET Balbino,Ralbino.


Ralbino X Talbino = Normal HET Ralbino,Talbino.
Ralbino X Balbino = Normal HET Ralbino,Balbino.
Ralbino X Ralbino = Ralbino.

Chocolate albino is a trade name for a DARK Talbino.

Albino is expressing the gene(Homozygous).HET Albino is carrying the gene(Heterozygous).

Talbino normal X Hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino. 
Hypo HET Talbino.
----
Talbino hypo X Talbino hypo = .

Talbino normal.
Talbino hypo.
----
Talbino normal X Hypo HET Talbino = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Talbino normal.
Hypo HET Talbino.
Talbino hypo.
----
Normal HET Talbino X Hypo HET Talbino = .

Normal.
Hypo.
Normal HET Talbino.
Hypo HET Talbino.
Talbino normal.
Talbino Hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lil_jo84 said:


>


If dad was chocolate albino(Talbino) and mum was HET Talbino then this offspring is a Normal HET Talbino.

Talbino X Hypo HET Talbino = .

Normal HET Talbino.:2thumb:
Talbino.
Hypo HET Talbino.
Talbino hypo.
----
If dad was chocolate albino(Talbino) and mum was HET Balbino then this offspring is a Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Balbino.

Talbino X Hypo HET Balbino = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Balbino.:2thumb:
Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Balbino.


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Just to point out it was a breeding between choc bino and hypo (no het albino) but have been informed by breeder it was the other way around, mum was actually the choc.

So it's safe to say then that both my strains will be tremper albino since honey is het albino (from a choc bino) and coco is a choc bino.

Thanks


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

lil_jo84 said:


> Oh so hypos have to carry albino genes? Didn't know that, maybe she was just a pale normal then cos as far as i'm aware the mum didn't carry an albino gene


no i never mentioned that at all.i said that for one to be albino then both the parents would have to carry one copy of the albino gene each for you to get albino but your hypo could be het balbino


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> no i never mentioned that at all.i said that for one to be albino then both the parents would have to carry one copy of the albino gene each for you to get albino but your hypo could be het balbino


Ah i think there has been some confusion to why you said that. My choc albino boy and het albino girl are not from the same parents, they are from completely different breeders.

Jo


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

honey is 100% het tremper, mum was a choc tremper and dad was a normal :2thumb:


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

For the albino to express itself you would need to have two copies of the albino gene in question. So in short if you have a "choc albino" talbino and a hypo and you breed them and you get a albino. the hypo would have to be het albino end of story really. 

the hypo might not be 100% het it might be a few generations back that one of his parents was an albino.: victory:


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> no i never mentioned that at all.i said that for one to be albino then both the parents would have to carry one copy of the albino gene each for you to get albino but your hypo could be het balbino


sorry not balbino, talbino.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

meatgecko said:


> the hypo might not be 100% het it might be a few generations back that one of his parents was an albino.: victory:


The Leo can only be either 100% het or 0% het in reality. When people say 50% or 66% het, they mean 50% or 66% chance of being 100% het, if you get what I mean.


----------

